# Topics > Arts > Music >  Amazon DeepComposer, machine learning-enabled musical keyboard for developers, Amazon Web Services, Inc., Seattle, Washington, United States

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon Web Services, Inc.

aws.amazon.com/deepcomposer

----------


## Airicist

Announcing AWS DeepComposer with Jonathan Coulton!

Dec 2, 2019




> Developers, make some noise! Watch the AWS DeepComposer announcement by Dr. Matt Wood and hear Jonathan Coulton play the original song he wrote using AWS DeepCompser.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon Announces General Availability of AWS Deepcomposer"

by Steef-Jan Wiggers
April 11, 2020

----------

